# Happy New Year



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We Wish you a Very Happy New year and hope that it improves on 2020 

To all our traders, sponsors and supporters we thank you again 

To you guys and girls the members - we thank you for making this the community is 

to all of those behind the scenes - thank you all 

ATB

Bill and Team DW


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy New Year to the DW crew, members and sponsors.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy New Year All.

Thank you for all the hard work, donations advice and content etc. from everyone involved in making DW such a great place to be.

Here's hoping for a brighter and healthier 2021


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy new year guys


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I hope 2021 is an improvement on 2020,. Happy New Year to all.

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy new year everyone. As Peter said, hopefully it's a better year than the one we have been through. There's some light at the end of the tunnel, let's hope it keeps getting brighter. 

Have a lovely evening. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone. Let's hope this one is better than last


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy New year to all on here and thanks to the guys that keep it running and us in check:lol:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone here, staff, sponsors and those never mentioned


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Happy New Year to all on Detailingworld.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, :wave:
Happy New year to all and thanks for making DW a great place!
S


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy New Year all, fingers crossed 2021 brings more joy!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------

